# Inception Hosting - 4 Year celebration offer, ASUS Memo Pad and 4 x €20 credit up for grabs!



## AnthonySmith

Hi Folks,

Inception Hosting has been successfully trading for 4 years now (although officially registered for 5) so to celebrate this I thought I would do something special.

For the next 100 orders of LittleHappyCloud.net - Netherlands 256mb+ annual packages (usually a NAT IPv4 only service) I will be including an **external IP absolutely free for the life of the product**

On top of that once 100 have sold a customer will be selected at random to win a brand new ASUS Memo Pad 8 Full Spec shipped to your door.



*Additionally every 25th Purchase will get either €20.00 service credit or a full refund on your purchase*



terms of special prizes:

The special offer and prizes only apply to LittleHapppyCloud - Netherlands  http://littlehappycloud.net/ purchases of 256mb or above on 1 year (annual) terms, during this period the 128mb packages will be out of stock to avoid confusion.

delivery times will vary depending on your location, if delivery is prohibitive a cash alternative will be offered.

Thanks for reading.

Ant.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Only Netherlands?  No singapore? 

Anyways congrats AnthonySmith!


----------



## AnthonySmith

Thanks!

Sadly only Netherlands, I would have loved to have done the same in Singapore but I don't have the IP's there.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Oh so the ASUS Memo Pad and every 25 orders promotion is available for only the Netherlands or is that available for everything else and the IPs are the only thing that is restricted to the Netherlands?


----------



## AnthonySmith

Yep only NL.


----------



## lbft

AnthonySmith said:


> For the next 100 orders of LittleHappyCould.net - Netherlands 256mb+ annual packages (usually a NAT IPv4 only service) I will be including an **external IP absolutely free for the life of the product**



You typoed cloud as 'could', both in the text and in the link


----------



## HalfEatenPie

lbft said:


> AnthonySmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the next 100 orders of LittleHappyCould.net - Netherlands 256mb+ annual packages (usually a NAT IPv4 only service) I will be including an **external IP absolutely free for the life of the product**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You typoed cloud as 'could', both in the text and in the link
Click to expand...

Good call.  I've edited the thread assuming that was a mistake.  If ya want it back to Could let me know


----------

